# weird cdrom troubles

## [Lennert]

hello, since I installed Gentoo some time ago, i always got these messages at boot, no matter what kernel version I use.

Currently I us gentoo dev sources (2.6.5)

 *Quote:*   

> veReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }
> 
> hdd: status error: error=0x20LastFailedSense 0x02
> 
> hdd: drive not ready for command
> ...

 

(this is everything dmesg gives)

Does anyone have any idea as how to solve/suppress these error messages? Al my cd-rom and dvd drives work perfectly ... Anyone have a clue what this is about?

----------

## [Lennert]

Could this have anything to do with SCSI emulation ? I have it / and all other SCSI support / turned off.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## DeadMonkey

The only thing I could think of involves a kernel setting:

```

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE:                                                  

If you get this error, try to say Y here:                                     

hda: set_multmode: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }                

hda: set_multmode: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }                              

If in doubt, say N.

```

This is the "use multi-mode by default" option under "Device Drivers > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support > Use multi-mode by default".

At any rate, if you don't have it enabled, might as well give that part a shot.

----------

## djanderson

I'm having the exact same problem with my CDRW/DVD drive on an HP laptop. I'm currently using 2.6.5-r1. I also have the multiboot option you mentioned enabled in my kernel and it didn't help.

I have noticed a lot of people on many message boards have this problem, but most people can resolve it with scsi emulation. Unfortunately even that didn't work for me... so when I upgraded to 2.6.5 I noticed it says the scsi emulation hack isn't the supported way to do things anymore... so I kept support for both atapi and scsi, but took out scsi emulation and removed 'hdc=ide-scsi' from by kernel boot arguements.

Another peculiarity is that the drive actually IS accessable. Gnome's CD Player has no problem playing a music cd when pointed at /dev/hdc, but when I 

```
mount /mnt/cdrom
```

 as root I get: 

```
mount: permission denied
```

My fstab looks like:

```
# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime      1 1

/dev/hda2      /      reiserfs   noatime,notail      0 0

/dev/hda3      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hda4      /mnt/gnu   ext2      noauto         0 0

/dev/hdc          /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      users         0 0

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/jumpdrive   vfat      noauto         0 0

/dev/sda4      /mnt/zip   vfat      noauto         0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         
```

My dmesg output looks a lot like Lennert's so I won't post it here...

So even though CD Player can play cds, XMMS freezes when attempting to play a cd, MPlayer can read that there's dvd info on a dvd but won't open any of it, and I'm not even close to being able to burn anything.

Any leads at all would help a LOT!! I've been working on this forever...

-Doug

----------

## fourwood

I get this error as well for my CD-RW drive, though as far as I can tell I don't lose any functionality with the drive.  I have the multi-mode kernel setting enabled, though I would point out that the error is not exactly the same. I can mount the drive, burn CDs, etc. with no problem.

----------

## kakakoka

I get the exact same sequence of status errors in my dmesg. The drive in case is a Ricoh CD burner. I'd also like to see a solution to this.

----------

## goulartca

My DVD-ROM drive also has the same error messages showing-up in /var/log/messages. I also have multi-mode enabled in the Kernel and, like others, do not see a loss in function. As far as I can tell the drive works normally.

```

 hdc: request sense failure: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

 hdc: request sense failure: error=0x04Aborted Command

```

If somebody knows a fix for this please post it here. Looks like lots of people on this board will benefit from it.

----------

## Lord_Firlionel

Hiho,

Got nearly the same problem here, multi-mode is enabled. But my error-msgs while trying to mount the CD-RW differentiate a bit:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# mount /mnt/cdrom/
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom0,
> 
>        or too many mounted file systems
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom/
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0: Input/output error
> 
> mount: block device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
> ...

 

'eject /mnt/cdrom/' works, so the drive is plugged quite normal.

I do not understand, why there is an 'Input/output' error, honestly.

My fstab-part concerning the cdrom-drive:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# cat /etc/fstab | grep "cdrom"
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user         0 0
> 
> bash-2.05b#

 

Any suggestions?

Edit: Ahh, forgot to tell you: kernel is gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-gentoo

----------

## ratsche

i got the same problems as Lennert :/

(gentoo-dev-2.6.5)

i have a aopen cdrw (2040, it think),

and i get the same strange errormsg.

i tried to turn on, all scsi emulation in the kernel options ...no effect.

i played also with "use multi-mode by default", but nothing happends.

has anyone a hint?

greetz,

ratsche

ps: i can mount cdroms perfectly.

----------

## kakakoka

Since this problem prevails, and I seem to be sharing it with you guys, and since it has generated no interest from anyone able to resolve it (or tell whether its a bug), I hereby *BUMP* the topic.

----------

## kakakoka

Ratche just kindly told me:

Putting scsi-emulation in the kernel and using the kernel option hdx=ide-scsi, makes the error message go away. I'll try this on occasion.

However, I think its a pity I have to reenable SCSI emulation on a 2.6 kernel, since the 2.6 kernel was supposed to obviate the need for this module. Anyway, I guess it will be solved in upcoming kernels.

----------

## DrKayBee

I get a similar message on a *new* harddisk - and I've read somewhere it can be a faulty motherboard. Try this: See *when* the messages occur... in my case, when the machine is cool - i.e. it has just been started, the messages don't come... Once it gets warmer after running for some time, the messages come intermittently - never had anything go wrong because of it.. so I think it might be a not-so-well supported IDE controller on the mobo. 

There are other things to check as well - such as bad cables, improperly fixed connectors and so on. But this problem is more common than we think and there's no real solution - it is also likely that it is a sign of impending doom, but who can tell?

Does your burner work well (i.e. does it burn CDs properly despite the BadCRC messages?)

Cheers, 

KB

----------

## kakakoka

I havent tried the kernel options yet, but I can tell DrKayBee that my problems are not related to heat problems. They start right at startup. Also I had a 2.4 linux running on this system before with no such errors.

----------

## beastmaster

hi kakakoka,

is this supposed to be an "x" character in hdx=ide-scsi ?

my dvd-rom problem is more severe, it hangs at bootup forever.   :Sad: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=177291

----------

## kakakoka

No, I meant the "x" in "hdx" to to be a wildcard character, so that hdx would represent the drive in question. In my case thats hdc, but that might not be the same for orther persons, so I wrote hdx. I dont actually have that many drives either  :Wink: 

In general, for most desktop users I guess "hdx" would mean either hda, hdb, hdc, hdd.

----------

## El_Goretto

I have the same problem with my CD writer Asus, I can't mount a CD, but the samsung DVD driver is ok...

Dmesg show analog messages but not at boot, just when trying mounting the Asus... I tried with/without scsi emulation, or the multi mode paramter but no effect.

It occurs with 2.6.6 love or official sources, but not with any 2.4 I tried...

----------

## [Lennert]

So it seems more people have the same problem, all with kernel 2.6.x, no problems when using a kernel prior to that and no problems whatsoever when using their burner. Also, no problems when using SCSI-emulation.

Could this be a kernel bug then ?

----------

## El_Goretto

mmm, sorry people, for me all is fine now, after my last "it-cant-do-harm" BIOS update (MSI for nForce2)

----------

